

Ask HN: What do you use when you need a "secure" VoIP/IM connection? - jason_tko

With any semblence of privacy being eroded from Skype, I was wondering what tools/systems HN readers are using when they require a more secure connection for voice and IM.
======
dfc
I use OTR[1], works with irssi and pidgin (maybe all libpurple clients?). For
voice I recently saw a reference to Jitsi[2] here on HN. So I have no
experience with it.

[1] <http://www.cypherpunks.ca/otr/>

[2] <https://jitsi.org/>

Addendum:

I went to give jitsi a try and was suprised to see that there are no
signatures for any of the downloads. It does not seem that binary signatures
are that important to the jitsi team. I took a peak inside the debian package
and discovered that the repository signing key has no signatures on it. There
is also an open bug to have signatures for the windows binary but that is also
an open issue.

If you get bored add a +1 to:

<https://java.net/jira/browse/JITSI-1162>

<https://java.net/jira/browse/JITSI-1161>

<https://java.net/jira/browse/JITSI-1048>

~~~
nwh
I use OTR very frequently. It also works in Adium on OSX>

------
wmf
You may want to recalibrate your idea of what "any semblence of privacy"
means. Meanwhile I recommend <http://www.whispersystems.org/>

~~~
jason_tko
This thread is part of my re-calibration. There's always a trade-off between
practicality and security, and I'm interested to see where it falls for
everyone else.

